# Evangelism Cheat Sheet



## GoodTreeMinistries.com

Was wondering if anyone had a good witnessing cheat sheet or knew a link to a good one. Would like it to be able to fit into my bible but does not have to.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

Perhaps "talking points" list or paper would be more apt.


----------



## jambo

Know the scriptures and you won't need a cheat sheet


----------



## Edward

The Evangelism Explosion outline from about 20 years ago?


----------



## GloriousBoaz

I agree with Stuart to just keep renewing your mind in scripture and studying to show yourself approved. Know the original, the true bill so you can spot a counterfeit one and gently confront them on there inconsistent worldview. I'd say a great place to start is the Way of the Master, just don't turn it into a formula for success, but rather a useful tool to help overcome timidity. I still walk people through the law in that manner from time to time as the situation calls for it.

The Way of the Master - Atheism - YouTube this video walks you through the way you walk a person through the law to show them they aren't really the good person they think they are according to God's standard.

If you are seriously interested in street evangelism or evangelizing you'll need a few other tools in your bag eventual. Presuppositional apologetics, a knowledge of the cults, and a knowledge of creationism certainly helps. But again the most important thing is to pray while you are out and about and to learn the scriptures and just to stand firm on them, and to engage people in conversation in love. Also asking questions, lots of questions is great, you get down to the root of what they believe and you will find out more often than not most people do not know why they believe the things they believe. 

Last i'd suggest learning logical fallacies eventual so as to make sure you can keep from being drug down time wasting and dubious paths when other people are trying to argue for their worldview. And also learn the 3 rules of listening. 1. acknowledging them through body language 2. asking clarifying questions and 3. and rephrase their point of view, their case they are making to them in their own words. Just remember to be respectful but also tenacious.


----------



## GoodTreeMinistries.com

Ok how about a quick reference guide?


----------



## GoodTreeMinistries.com

Yes I understand just know the scriptures. That is not really helpful for newer Christians though.


----------



## GoodTreeMinistries.com

Here are some I found and put on my site.
Witnessing Resources - Good Tree Ministries (Bearing Good Fruit) 

If anyone knows of any others please respond.


----------



## GloriousBoaz

Just learn way of the master here it is

You: "Do you think you are a good person?"
Atheist: "yes i think so"
you: "really have you ever told a lie?"
atheist: "yes"
you: "what does that make you?"
atheist: "A liar"
you: "have you ever stolen something?"
atheist: "yes"
you: "what does that make you?"
atheist: "a stealer"
you: "well not a Pittsburg football team lol how about a thief?"
You: "have you ever commited adultry?"
atheist: "oh no!"
You: "Jesus said that if you look on a woman with lust you've commited adultry in your heart (because God's standard of holiness is perfection)"
You" "ave you ever murdered?"
atheist: "no way, not even close"
You: "Christ said that if you hate your brother you've murdered him in your heart, so what does that make you?"
atheist: "A murderer"
You: "Have you ever used God's name as a curse word thats called blaspheme or taking His name in vain?"
atheist: "Yep"
you: "what does that make you?"
atheist: "a blasphemer."
You: "so by your own admission you are a liying, theiving, adulterous, blaspheming murderer (feel free to lengthen or short the list of the 10 commandment you walk him through as situation calls for)"
You: "if God were to judge you based on those standards today, if you died let's say, do you think you'd go to heaven or hell?"
Atheist: "Hell"
you: "Does that concern you"
Athiest: "No"
(go back to the law and keep showing him he falls short or go with whatever scriptures God is directing you to speak with him about even if it is gospel at that point remember be praying a lot)

let's say the atheist says "Yes that does concern me"
you: "Let me tell you about Christ who came to earth and died on a cross taking the punishment for those offenses onto himself and dying in the place of anyone who will believe on Him to be saved, if you repent (turn from your sins) and trust Christ He will in no ways cast you out. (very simplified gospel obviously I would expound the gospel just as much as I did the law previously but thats the jist of it)."


----------



## Felkon

I like to remember the part in Acts when Paul is speaking to Agrippa and Festus:

So, having obtained help from God, I stand to this day testifying both to small and great, stating nothing but what the Prophets and Moses said was going to take place; that the Christ was to suffer, and that by reason of His resurrection from the dead He would be the first to proclaim light both to the Jewish people and to the Gentiles. (Acts 26:22-23 NASB)

Elsewhere, Paul says:

And when I came to you, brethren, I did not come with superiority of speech or of wisdom, proclaiming to you the testimony of God. For I determined to know nothing among you except Jesus Christ, and Him crucified. (1 Corinthians 2:1-2 NASB)



The unsaved need to hear about Christ, that he died and resurrected. His resurrection proclaims his deity. We can then explain the importance of these, that his death takes away our sin and his resurrection gives us new life, if we believe in Him. The person ought to believe in this truth for salvation.


----------



## jambo

GoodTreeMinistries.com said:


> Yes I understand just know the scriptures. That is not really helpful for newer Christians though.



Evangelism is not an academic exercise where your ability to set forth biblical truth in a logical structured fashion will win the person over. I have found that some of he best witnesses have been new Christians who may not be terribly well grounded in bible knowledge. However they have a freshness, an excitement, a concern and a love which is often missing from older believers who may see evangelism as winning an argument rather than winning a person

When Jesus healed the demoniac in Mk 5, the demoniac wanted to go with Jesus. Jesus however told him to go home and tell his family and friends how good the Lord had been to him. This demoniac would have known very little of the Law but he did know what Christ had done for him. New believers are very conscious of what Christ has done. Older believers are conscious too but it does not always come across in their manner.

I recall 2 women in a previous church who were knocking on doors. At one door the man invited them in saying the Mormons hd just arrived before them and he would like to listen to both. The Mormons gave a very slick, well ordered presentation whilst the two women, who were quite nervous, stuttered and stumbled through what they had to say feeling they were making a real mess of things. As they left the man came out with them saying that what they said had spoke to him and had found it most challenging. "As for these other guys," he said, "I didn't have clue of what they were talking about."

Evangelism is not about slick presentations but communicating heart felt truths.


----------



## Eoghan

One of the things which I have noticed is the way Paul witnesses and moves on. We are seeking those who are looking for God not those who have and continue to reject Him.

Paul does not engage in protracted arguments.


----------



## Eoghan

As for a cunning plan - conscience in your hearer!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Newer Christians shouldn't be engaged in "evangelistic outreach".


----------



## Douglas P.

http://reformedforum.org/files/2011/06/biehl_whats_in_the_box.pdf

Craig Biehl's _What's in the Box_ is a great introduction to the pressupositional apologetic method.


----------



## GloriousBoaz

Felkon said:


> The unsaved need to hear about Christ, that he died and resurrected. His resurrection proclaims his deity. We can then explain the importance of these, that his death takes away our sin and his resurrection gives us new life,


Well said.




jambo said:


> Evangelism is not an academic exercise where your ability to set forth biblical truth in a logical structured fashion will win the person over.


Yeah that is Arminianism where logic wins the day instead of the Holy Spirit in sovereign election by the _foolishness_ of preaching.




jambo said:


> I have found that some of he best witnesses have been new Christians who may not be terribly well grounded in bible knowledge. However they have a freshness, an excitement, a concern and a love which is often missing from older believers who may see evangelism as winning an argument rather than winning a person
> 
> When Jesus healed the demoniac in Mk 5, the demoniac wanted to go with Jesus. Jesus however told him to go home and tell his family and friends how good the Lord had been to him.


Right on the money! This is a warning to the church in Ephesians to us (in Revelation chap) that we older Christians not loose our first love. Revelation 12:10~11 also says that it is by the blood of Christ and our testimony that we triumph over satan. Testimony is very important, when coming up against the hardest hearted of atheists they can't argue with your testimony. Just as long as it doesn't become a testimony all about you, the utilitarian Christ, that "oh its so wonderful God saved me and my life was worth saving and He's good because He does good things for _me_" without: "God is good despite me, He is good even if I never existed, He came and died for wicked worthless men, He loved us when we were unlovable, He made man to be the glory of his creation and he centers His plans around us but all for the glory of His great name." Also I think it is fair to say that part of growing in Christ is to see more empirical evidence of God's existence than just subjective testimony, and to mix that into your testimony. But that is in no way to deride simple heart spoken testimony of what Christ has done for you. Some of the simplest, joy filled, and stubborn testimonies this very hour and very day are getting Christians all over the world killed, and it is very beautiful in God's eyes.


jambo said:


> This demoniac would have known very little of the Law


I think this is speculatory, Yes the region had pigs and the demoniac was citizen of the Decapolis but you don't know of the supernatural work in his heart that instantly could have been screaming to him "you've been healed!!!" and "You aren't worthy to be healed!!! One greater than you has truly come!!!" kinda thing. I think in light of Luke 7 we can not say that the law doesn't have a tremendous impact on our testimony, and when preaching or evangelizing we can not present a good news that is truly good without the bad news.


jambo said:


> I recall 2 women in a previous church who were knocking on doors. At one door the man invited them in saying the Mormons hd just arrived before them and he would like to listen to both. The Mormons gave a very slick, well ordered presentation whilst the two women, who were quite nervous, stuttered and stumbled through what they had to say feeling they were making a real mess of things. As they left the man came out with them saying that what they said had spoke to him and had found it most challenging. "As for these other guys," he said, "I didn't have clue of what they were talking about."
> 
> Evangelism is not about slick presentations but communicating heart felt truths.


 Amen and Amen


Eoghan said:


> One of the things which I have noticed is the way Paul witnesses and moves on.


 This is why I just hold back nothing if the person I am speaking with I am very likely to never see again, but if I were to put down roots like Paul did in Ephesus for (I believe it was) three years I might create a sort of lesson plan, gradually build idea upon idea for discipleship situations and for more long term witnessing follow the Spirit's guidance for His timing and optimal circumstances, though always be ready and waiting with truth.


Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Newer Christians shouldn't be engaged in "evangelistic outreach".


 Ok I'm gonna need some more context because my first reaction to this way "Are you kidding?" Most certainly without some more context this statement is false.


----------



## GloriousBoaz

So part of the process of discipling a novice would not in any circumstance be to take him with you (who are an "office holding" evangelist) out to be a part of an evangelistic outreach and learn, grow, experience, and maybe even participate?


----------



## jambo

I was walking by the river when I heard someone shouting for help. A man had fallen in and there was no one else about. I had to leave him there as my calling in life is to fix people's broadband, tv or telephone and not to pull people out of rivers. That is the job of my son's friend who is a life guard at the pool. Sooner or later my son's friend will walk by the riverside and if the man is still there, he would be able to pull him out.

It is also true that I have never received formal instruction in how to pull people out of rivers so I did not really feel equipped for the task. There is a life saving manual somewhere but someone told me the bit on pulling people out of rivers didn't apply to me.

So for those reasons I just left him to drown. I do hope and pray that someone else will walk along the river path soon.


----------



## j hargis

> 2. Once one does that, one will find that _evangelism_, properly and biblically defined, is a work carried out by those who have been called, examined, ordained, and commissioned to such a work (see Matthew 28, Acts throughout, Romans 10, and Ephesians 4 for some examples).
> Is it not wise for me to give the gospel to fellow co-workers if it is apparent God has opened a door for me to do so? Im not examined or ordained that im aware of but thankfully it is not I who opens the heart of a man and according to the different confessionals on this site, I cant ruin their election due to messing up a message. Otherwise Id never open my mouth for fear of overturning God's work. The word tells me the power is in the gospel and not me. Also I find it a joy now to explain things like law/grace to co-workers where before, in days past, I didn't care about such things. Is it wrong for me to do this or am I just misunderstanding you? If I am just disregard this.
> 
> We do have to send the proper people suited for the proper task but thankfully God makes use of clay vessels like us. Makes me grateful to know the power is of Him and not me.
> 
> 
> Good post btw, I've been wanting to talk to people about the ways they witness to others. I like to hear about the different approaches.


----------



## GloriousBoaz

> in the sense that we are not, as Reformed Presbyterians, decisionalists.



I completely agree with using any analogy to bolster a decisional gospel, that agenda is wrong.




> There is nothing in Scripture precluding any Christian from speaking to others about this life, and what the Lord has done for him in delivering him from his sins, just like Christ told the Gadarene Demoniac to do. But that is not the same as the great commission


Agree to disagree.




> where the authoritative word of the ambassador of Christ is accompanied by the seals of that Word--the sacraments. The ordained Gospel Preacher is an ambassador of Christ, and has the commission of Christ to proclaim that message of liberty--that is why Paul used the term "ambassador" in 2 Corinthians 5.18-20. When Church members speak about Christ, they speak from their own experience. This is not to be minimized, except when the lines become blurred between personal witness bearing and official functions. When ministers speak of Christ, they speak by way of Christ's commission, and carry the seals of that authority.



I was wondering if you would have time to expound on this with scripture? Thank you.



> The analogy of a medical emergency is not a good one with which to compare to the ministry of the Gospel


Even though Jesus Christ used medical emergency analogies? "It is not the healthy who need a doctor, but the sick"


----------



## Philip

To evangelize is to tell someone about the Gospel. I believe that all of us are called to do this, giving an answer for the hope that is within us. Certainly the church does train, comission, and ordain Godly men to preach the Gospel professionally, but the witness of the Gospel is not limited merely to those so trained, or will I refuse to talk about Jesus to a coworker? Or think that because I am young and have not been ordained to ministry that somehow this relieves me of the responsibility given to the whole church (not just a part of it) in Matthew 28?

In response to the original question, I have found in those times when God has placed me in witnessing situation (I don't seek them out) that formulaic responses weren't helpful. A young man struggling with atheism and moral significance; a young woman who'd been studying Milton; a graduate student in an Oxford seminar. All of these situations were witnessing and I would say evangelistic in the sense that they involved the Gospel and witnessing to it. In each of these scenarios I was being called to give an account of Christ and His work, and yet in none of them would a formulaic set of questions or responses have been appropriate.


----------



## jwithnell

Stuart, someone not trained in rescue would likely drown alongside the original victim. The same might be said for a young Christian who is trying to work from an evangelism script. I can guarantee the adversary will be stalking.

Jeremy, friend, I might suggest there's a back story here along the lines of the keys of the kingdom having been given to the church. The gospel is most faithfully handled and blessed from the pulpit. We are all called to give an answer for the hope that is within us. That is best handled in your natural day to day conversations which will change with the context and individual. Know the Word, and honestly say what you can with what you have learned from the scriptures and trust the Holy Spirit to make use of your efforts. It seems in our day to day lives we are most often called to be a witness via what we do -- or don't do -- and acting truthfully in situations where the world would not.


----------



## jambo

I was drawing a parallel, which like all illustrations of Kingdom truths may not be adequate in every way. The point was not so much about the drowning man but about the individual Christian's responsibility to be involved in evangelism. Whilst not all are called to be evangelists, all should be engaged in evangelism be that as part of church based outreach or on 1:1 personal evangelism.

First of all I want to stress my conviction that salvation is of the Lord, we do not save anyone. Evangelism is the Holy Spirit regenerating God's elect whom Christ has redeemed and not man trying to coerce, frighten or tempt people into the kingdom. I also want to stress my full confidence in the scriptures and the Holy Spirit to achieve the ends decreed by the Father.

I spent 10 years on the mission field engaged in evangelism, church planting/growth. I always found that the best evangelists were the local believers. New young believers who knew what the Lord had done in their lives and the obvious change that their family and friends could see. 

People may not have felt adequate for the task. They may not have known all the answers but the quickest way of learning was being asked difficult questions then having to search the scriptures to find the answer.

If you are a Christian then you are qualified as a Christian witness. All your need to know is the very basic truths according to 1 Cor 15.3-4.

I was thinking of Spurgeon whose father and grandfather were Congregational ministers. Although most Christians in the western world would have heard of Spurgeon, not too many would know the name of Mary King. She was the old cook at Spurgeon's school and Spurgeon would wander in and talk with her. Spurgeon later said that it was this old cook who taught him all the theology he ever needed.

The church has often grown more through ordinary unknown individuals, who some may not consider "qualified," than through those set aside for a task.


----------



## alec

If anyone is interested in actual vignettes from a called and ordained evangelist who seems to meet the biblical criteria described above, you might want to take a look at A Pastor's Sketches by Ichabod Spencer. Informative, warm-hearted and pastoral, they are quite a contrast to much of what's happening in 2013.


----------



## j hargis

Jeremy, a cheat sheet is a good idea for gathering thoughts for the specific task of witnessing. I've started putting notecards in the back of my bible with various subtitles and the verses to accompany them but I hadn't considered this for witnessing yet. Would be a good idea to have a sheet with very specific, concentrated points. I have considered putting all the various ways Ive heard people use the law when witnessing. I think tim keller uses idolatry since you can eventually catch someone with that. Ive heard Paul washer and Charles leiter use matthew 22:37-39, Jesus replied: “'Love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your mind.' This is the first and greatest commandment. No one can say they have kept this commandment perfectly. I've heard numerous others use various parts of the sermon on the mount. 

The neat thing also is this. Any system where a person is relying on any type of law(any kind of do this or do that) for salvation, allows you to step within it and actually turn it around to condemn them. I learned this from 2yrs of being beat up by the law and although I resisted, after the fact, I realized how all along God was backing me into a corner with my own righteousness, based on what I thought saved me(law) and then He turned it around and slew me. I had nothing left and cried out for a deliverer. 

No law based system can save. 
Someone who still thinks they can be saved by doing this or that doesn't know this.
Any law based system actually condemns us since we are sinners.
We know this through the word and experience.
Therefore while witnessing, you can actually take their view and slay them with it.(Not in a mean or arrogant way. Just written that way for point)

The above is just my own loose thoughts of how I sum up law(in my mind) in regards to how it can be used.

So I also practice by trying to spot the weakness in different worldviews I find on the web and how I might approach that person in a loving way. Hope any of that helps although it might not have been what you were looking for lol.


----------



## littlepeople

Setting aside for a moment the (valid) discussion about what evangelism is, and who is to do it - 9marks.org is running a series on evangelism. They have several articles listing various evangelistic "tools" and offering critique. I would say that is a good place to start, also the book list is a good resource. 

Journal : Evangelism - Part 1 | 9Marks


----------



## puritanpilgrim

Learning these verses are a good start. 

HeartCry Missionary Society: Radford, VA > The Gospel


----------



## Frosty

> _Evangelism _means something distinct in the Scriptures. If we are going to call what the responsibility of all Christians without exception is (i.e. being excellent in our callings, ready to give an answer for the hope that we have, give a word in season, prayer for the ministry of the church and those ministered unto, financial support of the ministry of the church) _evangelism_, then it needs to be in line with what the Scriptures call _evangelism_. The problem that I perceive happening is that such is not occurring. If Timothy is called to do the work of an evangelist, and everything else in the Scriptures indicates this is the work of those commissioned by Christ (directly to the Apostles and, by extension church officers), then we may not call what we're doing _evangelism_ when it comes to our personal lives and interaction. The ministry of reconciliation, as the Apostle calls it, is carried out by the _ministers_ of reconciliation (2 Cor. 5). If everyone's a minister, no one's a minister. If I am a lay-person, and I am being told that it is my responsibility to "proclaim the Gospel," and "evangelize," then that duty must be proven out in the Scriptures. Yet, no one can tie those two practices with what every man _must, _or is even _authorized_ to do. If one is doing this so-called _evangelism_, and it includes the proclamation of the Gospel, and they appeal to the Great Commission for such a practice, then they'd better also be Baptizing, administering the Lord's Supper, and executing discipline on errant disciples, because all of that is bound up in _Evangelism_, that is, the Gospel Ministry. All of the anecdotal stories and experiences in the world don't change what the Scriptures say about Christ's Kingdom, His ordering thereof, and our duty to execute His orders in the way He has ordered them. And it is especially egregious when ministers would press duties to laypersons that certainly are not their duties. Instead of taking this position (which, mind you, is the historic and Reformed understanding of 'ministry' and 'evangelism') to be something akin to those who hold as people who would leave men to drown, the more charitable assumption is that we like precision about biblical terminology because we serve a precise God, and there is some disagreement about terminology, as well as responsibilities to folks in the church, according to place and station. _Evangelism_ does not mean _merely_ the proclamation of the Gospel, but entails all of those things that ministers do in the making of disciples. This point has been well-made, though, already in this thread, so there is no use in re-hashing it. The onus is not upon me to prove why every Christian shouldn't be doing _evangelism_. The onus is upon that which is new founded, especially in Reformed circles, that does not comport with the biblical definition of _evangelism_. If a man is perceived to be gifted in discussing the Scriptures, and he meets other biblical qualifications, he should place himself under care of the Presbytery and come under examination, etc. That is the biblical model.



While I appreciate your explanation of the biblical and historical meaning of the word 'evangelism', my guess is that the OP and others using that word are thinking more _personal witnessing_ and _preparing to defend truth and give reason for the hope within them_, rather than what is here strictly defined as evangelism (they can correct me if I'm wrong), which I doubt anyone here would oppose.

On the 'cheat sheet' issue: I don't recommend pulling this thing out in the midst of a discussion with a non-believer. However, writing some helpful thoughts out and keeping them together in an organized format as a matter of training would be a great idea.


----------

